# Need help on DRL on 1999 GMC 1500



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys I was wonder if anyone knows how to trip the Daytime running lights on a 1999 GMC Sierra 1500. I hate how it goes on automatically. Thankyou guys. Have a great day and keep on smiling


----------



## BTRBLDR (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a 99 and I dont think there is way to shut them off unless you pull the bulbs. You could try to hit the dome override button 3 times fast but I think that was only for the 2000MY.


----------



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

there are a couple ways in my 01 not sure if it will be the same in your 99
~if you don't mind doing it click the e-brake down i think you only have to do it like 1 or 2 clicks this will always keep them off
~there is a sequence you push the dome override everytime you start it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I asked around for my 2000 and I didn't get any good news from dealers. Hitting the button doesn't work on mine. I've thought about switching the switch with a newer one, that has the on-off option, but don't know if that will work either! Good luck.


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well guys acually I sord of word it wrong becuase I didn't mean day time running lites I ment like when the head lights turn on automaticaly


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Thats what we were talking about also!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Is your 99 the same style as the 88-98 trucks (like mine in my sig) or 99 where Chevy redid the whole truck?

If its like my truck, look at the fuse pannel on the side of your dash, its a 20A. Don't remeber the number, 19 maybe? just pull it out.


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got the body style from 99-06


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

To disable the auto lights on the '99-'02's you have to bypass the ambient light sensor and add an inline resister to basically replace the light sensor while keeping the body control module happy. The light sensor is that small little bump located on the top of the dash in the center if you didn't know. It's wired into the body control module (it controls the lights) so its easiest to bypass the sensor right at the BCM since it's located right below the steering column behind the knee bolster.

I can give you all the details if you want to tackle it. Just need to cut two wires and connect them with a resistor, which can be sourced from any local Radio Shack etc for pennies.


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey b&b thanks for the info if u don't mind can you give me the details  thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

First thing you need to do is pick up a generic resistor from the local Radio Shack. Something like these work nicely but you don't have to be fussy, it can be most any style resistor as long as it has an OHM rating somewhere between 1.5 and 10 OHM.

1) Remove the instrument trim panel from around the gauge cluster, it simply pops off with just your fingers, no tools needed.

2) Remove the knee bolster panel from below the steering column. Just a couple screws at the bottom and two pins at the top that it will release from.

3) Look just under the column and you'll see the main harness's where they run to the body control module and it's three connector plugs. The plug furtherest to the pass side of the BCM is the one that has the two wires you need to work with (see pic). In that plug there should be a solid white wire in the A6 socket (all the wire locations in the plug are labeled on the plug if you look very closely) and there should be a solid gray wire in the A4 socket. These are the two wires you're after. Remove a little of the tape wrap and separate the wires so you can double verify you're getting the correct wires and to make it a little easier to work with.

4) Once you're sure you have the correct wires cut the white one; but not too close to the connector so if you ever wish to return it to stock you have enough wire to work with later. Simply connect one end of your resistor to the BCM side of the white wire you cut. Add a little electrical tape to the other end of the white wire that isn't reused and tuck it into the harness in case you ever need it later.

5) Strip bare a 1/2" section of the insulation from the gray wire, this is where you'll connect the other end of the needed resistor. Do NOT cut the wire. Simply connect the other tail of your resistor around the wire (soldering is recommended) and insulate with tape.

Check your work and reassemble the removed dashboard components and you're done.


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you very much b&b I'll get to it the next couple of days


----------

